# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضیات پایه

## badbakht

با سلام 
کسی میتونه راه حب این سوال رو برام توضیح بده ؟‌
با تشکر

----------


## ebi18

جواب منفی 4 میشه؟
من اینطوری حل کردم که:aوb رو توی پرانتزها ضرب کردم بعد دوتا رادیکال دو ظاهر میشه یکی رادیکال دوa یکی هم رادیکال دوb.حالا چون گفته که aوb گویا هستند پس باید رادیکال دو ضربدر a+bصفر بشه تا از گنگ بودن دربیاد یعنی بایدa=-bبشه که حساب کنیم b=2میشه و a=-2 و حاصلa-b=-4
حالا نمیدونم درس گفتم یا نه اگه اشتباهه دوستان بیان اشکال مارم رف کنند :Yahoo (1):

----------


## badbakht

> جواب منفی 4 میشه؟
> من اینطوری حل کردم که:aوb رو توی پرانتزها ضرب کردم بعد دوتا رادیکال دو ظاهر میشه یکی رادیکال دوa یکی هم رادیکال دوb.حالا چون گفته که aوb گویا هستند پس باید رادیکال دو ضربدر a+bصفر بشه تا از گنگ بودن دربیاد یعنی بایدa=-bبشه که حساب کنیم b=2میشه و a=-2 و حاصلa-b=-4
> حالا نمیدونم درس گفتم یا نه اگه اشتباهه دوستان بیان اشکال مارم رف کنند


کاملا درسته ممنون !‌

من چه فدر ضعبفم !!‌  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## N I L O O

سلام میشه این سوال رو حل کنید؟؟

مجموعه جواب نامعادله را بدست آورید.

----------


## sahel.

-3/2 و -1
نمیدونم بذار بقیه جواب بدن بهتره

----------


## garamaleki

از منهای بی نهایت تا منهای سه دوم
--------------
ادیت : اینو با راه حل تشریحی به دست اوردم ولی مثل اینکه جواب غلطه : جواب اصلی که حدس می زنم : کوچکتر از منفی 1

----------


## UDK

> سلام میشه این سوال رو حل کنید؟؟
> 
> مجموعه جواب نامعادله را بدست آورید.


جواب میشه به نظر من:
(3/2-،-بینهایت)
اجتماع با
(+بینهایت،3)

----------


## A.H.Shokouhi

x کوچکتراز -1 و بزرگتر از 3/2-

----------


## N I L O O

> از منهای بی نهایت تا منهای سه دوم
> --------------
> ادیت : اینو با راه حل تشریحی به دست اوردم ولی مثل اینکه جواب غلطه : جواب اصلی که حدس می زنم : کوچکتر از منفی 1


جواب شما درست است،میشه راه حلتون رو بگید :Y (694):

----------


## .MehD

با رسم میشه جوابو تشخیص داد، از طرفی کاملا واضحه که سمت راست معادله به ازای xهای کوچیکتر از 1- منفیه و سمت چپم که اصن منفی نمیشه، پس معادله برقراره و جواب میشه xهای کوچیکتر از 1-

----------


## N I L O O

ممنون،ولی واسه x>3 چطور؟؟

----------


## .MehD

> ممنون،ولی واسه x>3 چطور؟؟


معادله برقرار نیست، یه عدد بدید کاملا مشخص میشه دیگه

----------


## N I L O O

شما راه حل کلیتون واسه اینجور سوالا چیه؟؟ :Y (518):

----------


## .MehD

> شما راه حل کلیتون واسه اینجور سوالا چیه؟؟


رسم، چون حل جبری هم زمان بره، هم اینکه خیلی شروط و حالت هارو باید توشون درنظر بگیرید

----------


## N I L O O

ممنون،درست میگید،اینطوری خیلی مواقع راحت تر جواب بدست میاد :Y (389):

----------


## earn2_mmx

> جواب منفی 4 میشه؟
> من اینطوری حل کردم که:aوb رو توی پرانتزها ضرب کردم بعد دوتا رادیکال دو ظاهر میشه یکی رادیکال دوa یکی هم رادیکال دوb.حالا چون گفته که aوb گویا هستند پس باید رادیکال دو ضربدر a+bصفر بشه تا از گنگ بودن دربیاد یعنی بایدa=-bبشه که حساب کنیم b=2میشه و a=-2 و حاصلa-b=-4
> حالا نمیدونم درس گفتم یا نه اگه اشتباهه دوستان بیان اشکال مارم رف کنند


من اگه این طوری که تو توضیح میدی بخوام در س بخونم و به تو استناد کنم اف که چه بد بختی هم من
حالا را ه حل : این سوال بر میگرده به یه سری احکامی که در مورد به هم امیزی اعداد که همون گویا وغیره
که باید مقید باشی به فرهنگ لغت که مثلا حقیقی چیست چه تعریفی داره و...
حالا گویا یعنی همان تکراری ها که خود شامل عدد صحیح هم است  ولی یه چیزی تو این منطق طبقه بندی 
اعداد همه جا هست وان صفر یا عاامل خنثی است 
همینطوری دیمی می فهمیم که اون عدد گویای خالص یعنی همون که {میبینی کلمات بیان گر نیست}
تکرار اعشار داره را مد نظر میاریم خوب وقتی در گنگ خالص ضرب یا جمع شود{جالبه در فرهنگ لغت گنگ همان گنگ خالصه و نمی دونم شامل صفرم نیست بله نیست گفته شده گنگ +گویا مشه حقیق یعنی گنگ فلسفه خالص مابانه دارد و از نا هماهنگی مبراست}حالا گویای خالص در به هم امیزی با گنگ بازم گنگ میشه ورد خور نداره
اینو شهودی درک میکنیم شهودی
پس الان در این صورت سوال ذاتا غلطه زیرا بهم امیزی عدد گویا خالص و گنگ نمی تواند 6 بشود که گنگه نیست
پس فقط  یک راه صفر می ماند که حله دستگاه میشود وتمام 
مثل این به ان عبارت جمع جند نا منفی است که انه هم راه صفر  براشان بازه وفلسفه نقطه در امدن مقطع مخروطی
ها از یه چنین احوالاتی نشات میگرد
در پایان به این دو مورد بسنده میکنم که بهم امیزی گنگ وگنگ گنگ نمیشه فلسفه عبارت مزدوج اینه که من نمی دونم نا مگذاریها مفاهیم را قاطی میکنند
و مورد دیگه که اینه که ای تویی که نشسته ای پا این متون چه الکترونیک چه شفاهی چه کتب پولی پر صفحه
که درش شروع میکنه قصه حسین کرد شبستری میگه و شکلک وپوز خند نثارت میکنه و حتی اگه منم بیشنم
کتابی بنویسم  که عاری از شکلک باشه نمی تونه اموزنده باشه شما باید خودت استاد خودت باشی 
برو بشین ای کتابیه بخون ولی به داستان حسین کرد شبستری اش دقت نکن  :Y (767):

----------


## ebi18

> من اگه این طوری که تو توضیح میدی بخوام در س بخونم و به تو استناد کنم اف که چه بد بختی هم من
> حالا را ه حل : این سوال بر میگرده به یه سری احکامی که در مورد به هم امیزی اعداد که همون گویا وغیره
> که باید مقید باشی به فرهنگ لغت که مثلا حقیقی چیست چه تعریفی داره و...
> حالا گویا یعنی همان تکراری ها که خود شامل عدد صحیح هم است  ولی یه چیزی تو این منطق طبقه بندی 
> اعداد همه جا هست وان صفر یا عاامل خنثی است 
> همینطوری دیمی می فهمیم که اون عدد گویای خالص یعنی همون که {میبینی کلمات بیان گر نیست}
> تکرار اعشار داره را مد نظر میاریم خوب وقتی در گنگ خالص ضرب یا جمع شود{جالبه در فرهنگ لغت گنگ همان گنگ خالصه و نمی دونم شامل صفرم نیست بله نیست گفته شده گنگ +گویا مشه حقیق یعنی گنگ فلسفه خالص مابانه دارد و از نا هماهنگی مبراست}حالا گویای خالص در به هم امیزی با گنگ بازم گنگ میشه ورد خور نداره
> اینو شهودی درک میکنیم شهودی
> پس الان در این صورت سوال ذاتا غلطه زیرا بهم امیزی عدد گویا خالص و گنگ نمی تواند 6 بشود که گنگه نیست
> ...


من که نفهمیدم شما کجایی حرف زدی،حرف زدنت زیاد مفهوم نیس.اما اینکه میگی از حرفام چیزی نفهمیدی حل ریاضیشو برات میذارم اگه بازم نفهمیدی دیگه شرمندم!

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

جواب میشه کوچکتر از منفی1

----------


## earn2_mmx

تو طرز فکرت غلطه حال عکس را برات میفرستم صبر کن

----------


## ebi18

> تو طرز فکرت غلطه حال عکس را برات میفرستم صبر کن


خب ملومه که a+b=0منم همینو نوشتم برای اینکه گویا نباشه خب باید رادیکال دو حذف بشه پس بایدa+b=0بشه فرقی نمیکنه.
اون قسمت دومی هم نوشتی دستگاه اصن نفهمیدم چی گفتی!وقتیa=-bشده پس به جایbاومدم-aگذاشتم و aرو بدست اوردم بعدشمbرو خب الان مشکل این حلم چیه؟کجای طرز فکرم غلطه؟؟!

----------


## earn2_mmx

این عکس حاوی مثال دیگری از غلط گویی ها است مثل غلط گویی تو
توضیحک: شماره 73 و راه حلش منظوره ونیز این شرط مثبت بودن هر دو جواب معادله 3 شرط دارد 
عکس با ذره بین ببین و به نوشته های دستی دقت نکن  لفظ نمودار تابع هم جای دقت دارد ممکنه خط بشه
توضیح دیگر نمیدم  نخواستم رو بحث قبلی هم توضیح بدم خواستم که یک چیز نا مفهوم دیگه هم اضاف کنم
اصلا لفظ ریشه و جواب را نمیشود
یکی گرفت ریشه لفظ مضاعف دارد
که جواب پیشوند مضاعف نمگیرد 
شاید هم معنای جواب وریشه یکی 
باشد اینا به راحتی قابل رهگیری اند
به نظرم ریشه از استنتاج میاید نه از 
نمود های هندسی

----------


## Mehran93071

سلام شرمنده این رو میپرسم ولی دوست دارم کامل مطمئن بشم D:
میگم فرق ریشه مکرر و ریشه مضاعف و ریشه ساده چیه؟ اگر میشه درست بگید   :Yahoo (66):  با تشکر
راستی اگر نکته ای هم به ذهنتون میرسه بنویسید  :Y (538):

----------


## earn2_mmx

به هر حال اینکه سوال بشود 
اما در این ...
منظورم اینه که استفاده از اینتترنت براس سوال و جواب که(همین که سوال کردی خوبه )
صرف نمیکند
ممنون

----------


## milad65

> سلام میشه این سوال رو حل کنید؟؟
> 
> مجموعه جواب نامعادله را بدست آورید.


سلام
حل با روش ترسیم و هندسی خیلی آسون تره 

حالا روش جبری :

----------


## amirmahdiheidari

> سلام میشه این سوال رو حل کنید؟؟
> 
> مجموعه جواب نامعادله را بدست آورید.


سلام بچه ها به نظرم جواب تهی میشه.چون از طرفی زیر رادیکال باید بزرگتر مساوی 0 باشه .در این صورت محرودهی x  میشه :   x>=3  اجتماع با x<=-1  . 


خوب حالا طرفین به توان دو::::                  x میشه بین -1.5 و -1 که البته با انها = نیست. 
پس جواب میشه نهی

----------


## N I L O O

> سلام بچه ها به نظرم جواب تهی میشه.چون از طرفی زیر رادیکال باید بزرگتر مساوی 0 باشه .در این صورت محرودهی x  میشه :   x>=3  اجتماع با x<=-1  . 
> 
> 
> خوب حالا طرفین به توان دو::::                  x میشه بین -1.5 و -1 که البته با انها = نیست. 
> پس جواب میشه نهی


سلام جواب @*milad65* آقا درست است

----------


## konkur93

روش ترسیم و هندسی چطوریه؟
برای همون نامعادله رادیکالی

----------


## N I L O O

*سلام میشه این سوال ها رو کمک کنید؟؟* :Y (467): *

جواب معادله ها را بدست آوردید :

*
1) 


2)

----------


## shahriar70

> *سلام میشه این سوال ها رو کمک کنید؟؟**
> 
> جواب معادله ها را بدست آوردید :
> 
> *
> 1) 
> 
> 
> 2)

----------


## milad65

> *سلام میشه این سوال ها رو کمک کنید؟؟**
> 
> جواب معادله ها را بدست آوردید :
> 
> *
> 1) 
> 
> 
> 2)


سلام  

معادله دوم که توسط شهریار 70 عزیز به صورت تشریحی حل شد و اما حل تشریحی معادله ی  اول :

----------


## sahel.

> سلام  
> 
> معادله دوم که توسط شهریار 70 عزیز به صورت تشریحی حل شد و اما حل تشریحی معادله ی  اول :


چی شد ؟!!!!!!!!!!! یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدید لطفا

----------


## N I L O O

> سلام  
> 
> معادله دوم که توسط شهریار 70 عزیز به صورت تشریحی حل شد و اما حل تشریحی معادله ی  اول :


 :Yahoo (37):  سلام،خیلی ممنون :Y (697): 
حالا سوالم اینه که میتونیم از معادله هم استفاده کنیم ولی معادله جواب متفاوت میشه؟؟چرا؟؟شاید هم مثل هم است و من اشتباه میکنم؟؟؟ :Y (707): اشتباهم کجاست؟؟ :Yahoo (45):

----------


## N I L O O

*سلام،دوتا سوال دارم،کسی میتونه حلشون کنه؟؟

1)معادله را حل کنید.

2)حدود x را بدست بیاوردید.*

----------


## strider

> *سلام،دوتا سوال دارم،کسی میتونه حلشون کنه؟؟
> 
> 1)معادله را حل کنید.
> 
> 2)حدود x را بدست بیاوردید.*


done

----------


## milad65

> سلام،خیلی ممنون
> حالا سوالم اینه که میتونیم از معادله هم استفاده کنیم ولی معادله جواب متفاوت میشه؟؟چرا؟؟شاید هم مثل هم است و من اشتباه میکنم؟؟؟اشتباهم کجاست؟؟


بله میشه از اون معادله هم استفاده کرد و جواب و به دست آورد . 
ولی می بینید که جواب ها *به ظاهر* با هم فرق میکنن  . 
ولی عدد هایی که به ازای مختلف k به دست میاد تو هر دو جواب یکین . نمیدونم تونستم  منظورمو بگم یا نه . ولی معمولا اگه بخواین از معادله های کمکی استفاده کنین ، به نظر من بهتره از کمان  استفاده کنیم چون تو این شرایط با معمولا با مقادیر مثبت سرکار داریم  .

----------


## Mehran93071

برد تابع روبرو رو بیابید (ریاضی 2  :Yahoo (15): )

x]/x[  
(جزء صحیح x تقسیم بر x )

----------


## rezmile

فکر کنم بردش بشه کوچکتر و مساوی 1
 که مساوی 1 به ازای x های عضو z میشه و اگر x عضو z (اعداد صحیح) نباشه y کوچکتر از یک در میاد.

----------


## mk.meydani

> برد تابع روبرو رو بیابید (ریاضی 2 )
> 
> x]/x[  
> (جزء صحیح x تقسیم بر x )


فک کنم بشه صفر بسته تا مثبت بی نهایت !  مطمئن نیستم .

----------


## rezmile

> فک کنم بشه صفر بسته تا مثبت بی نهایت !  مطمئن نیستم .


بعله درسته.از صفر بسته تا مثبت بی نهایت.من اشتباه کردم

----------


## N I L O O

*سلام کسی میتونه این سوالو رو حل کنه؟؟؟

جواب معادله را بدست بیاورید

یک سوال دیگه هم که دارم اینه که روش کلی رسم چندتا قدر مطلق چیه؟؟؟؟روش های مختلفی هست ولی بهترین راه چیه؟؟؟ مثلا نمودار  را چطوری رسم میکنید؟؟*

----------


## ali 221488

> *سلام کسی میتونه این سوالو رو حل کنه؟؟؟
> 
> جواب معادله را بدست بیاورید
> 
> یک سوال دیگه هم که دارم اینه که روش کلی رسم چندتا قدر مطلق چیه؟؟؟؟روش های مختلفی هست ولی بهترین راه چیه؟؟؟ مثلا نمودار  را چطوری رسم میکنید؟؟*


بیاد ببخشی که نمیتونم کامل جواب بدم در مورد قسمت 1 باید بگم که این معادله فقط در دو صورت =1 میشه (کلا معادله های اینچنینی) 
1:یا هر ذو عبارت مساوی با 1 بشن  :که در این صورت مینویسیم                                    sin a =1 و cos b=1 و جوابشون رو هر کدوم به دست میاریم و اشترام میگیریم از جواب ها 
2:هر دو طرف مساوی با -1 باشن   ========>                                sina =-1    &sin b =-1   که اینم مثل بالایی حل میکنیم و از جواب های 1 و دو اجتماع میگیریم 

در مورد سوال دوم هم بهترین روش رو نمیدونم اما روش من تعیین علامت هستش

----------


## vahid96

> یک سوال دیگه هم که دارم اینه که روش کلی رسم چندتا قدر مطلق چیه؟؟؟؟روش های مختلفی هست ولی بهترین راه چیه؟؟؟ مثلا نمودار  را چطوری رسم میکنید؟؟


ب) یه روش عالی که دیروز یاد گرفتم ! :*
1) ریشه های قدر مطلق رو بدست بیار
2) به ازای ریشه ها مقدار عبارت رو بدست بیار
3) به ازای یک عدد بعد از بزرگترین ریشه و یک عدد قبل از کوچیکترین ریشه مقدار عبارت رو بدست بیار
4)نقاط رو رسم کن
5)نقاط رو وصل کن 
*

----------


## Alikonkuri

اقا تاپيك نزدم ، ولي بيايي جوابم رو بديداااااا 
سوالم براي معادله ي مثلاثاتي خارج ٩٢ رياضي هستش 
كسي راهي بلده ، شبقره پاسخنامه داره اما فكر مي كنم غلط حل كرده ؟!!!

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

دوستان اول عذر میخوام اگه سوالم ب این تاپیک ربطی نداره..
اما من به یه مکلی خوردم که نمیتونم تاپیک جدید بذارم..
میخواستم بدونم دور دنیا در 4 ساعت بهتره یا هفت سال کنکور کانون؟؟؟؟؟؟
من رشتم ریاضیه ...
ممنون میشم کمک کنید...

----------


## milad65

> اقا تاپيك نزدم ، ولي بيايي جوابم رو بديداااااا 
> سوالم براي معادله ي مثلاثاتي خارج ٩٢ رياضي هستش 
> كسي راهي بلده ، شبقره پاسخنامه داره اما فكر مي كنم غلط حل كرده ؟!!!


دادا صورت سوال رو بزار  .

----------


## johnny

> ب) یه روش عالی که دیروز یاد گرفتم ! :*
> 1) ریشه های قدر مطلق رو بدست بیار
> 2) به ازای ریشه ها مقدار عبارت رو بدست بیار
> 3) به ازای یک عدد بعد از بزرگترین ریشه و یک عدد قبل از کوچیکترین ریشه مقدار عبارت رو بدست بیار
> 4)نقاط رو رسم کن
> 5)نقاط رو وصل کن 
> *


شک نکن برای رسم این بهترین روشه.

----------


## mohammadali

> دوستان اول عذر میخوام اگه سوالم ب این تاپیک ربطی نداره..
> اما من به یه مکلی خوردم که نمیتونم تاپیک جدید بذارم..
> میخواستم بدونم دور دنیا در 4 ساعت بهتره یا هفت سال کنکور کانون؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من رشتم ریاضیه ...
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید...


۩۩๑  منابع تستی و کمک آموزشی کنکور ***ویرایش جدید***   ۩۩๑
سوال 50

----------


## N I L O O

سلام میشه تابع را رسم کنید و روش حلتون هم بگید؟؟ :Y (694):

----------


## N I L O O

up

----------


## vahid96

> سلام میشه تابع را رسم کنید و روش حلتون هم بگید؟؟


سمت راستش صفره ؟
اگه صفر باشه :
جمع دو عبارت نامنفی صفر شده ، پس *همزمان* هر ذو صفر هستند
پس داخل دو تا قدر مطلق رو برابر صفر میذاریم ، و چون همزمان باید برقرار باشن از حل دستگاه نقطه ی 0 و 2 بدست میاد
پس نمودار یک نقطه میشه
اگه اشتباهه لطفاً تصحیح کنید دوستان
_____________

----------


## N I L O O

من یه اشتباهی کردم واسه سوال، اصلش اینه

----------


## N I L O O

up

----------


## mohammadali

فکر کنم همه x هاش میشه 2 
y ها هم میشه R یعنی نمودار شبیه خط x=2

----------


## mohammadali

اشتباه گفتم
احیانا سوال هندسه یا تحلیلی یا جبر و احتمال نیست؟
مطمئنی ریاضی پایه؟

----------


## mohammadali

مربعی ب ضلع 2 نمیشه؟
فکر کنم جبر و احتمال ها ...

----------


## mina.nice

*سلام بچه ها به این سایت سر زدین : www.kelidedanesh.com
سوالای ریاضی رو اینجابپرسین جواب میدن*

----------


## N I L O O

> اشتباه گفتم
> احیانا سوال هندسه یا تحلیلی یا جبر و احتمال نیست؟
> مطمئنی ریاضی پایه؟





> مربعی ب ضلع 2 نمیشه؟
> فکر کنم جبر و احتمال ها ...


نه مربع نمیشه و مربوط به حساب و دیفرانسیل است و اینطور که نوشته،شکل باید متوازی الاضلاع بشه!!! اما من نمیدونم چطوری؟؟ البته شاید از هندسه تحلیلی هم بشه حلش کرد؟؟

----------


## N I L O O

> *سلام بچه ها به این سایت سر زدین : www.kelidedanesh.com
> سوالای ریاضی رو اینجابپرسین جواب میدن*


سوالای ریاضی رو کجا بپرسیم؟؟من هرچی گشتم بیشتر مشاوره بود تا حل سوال.میشه لینک دقیق رو بدید؟؟

----------


## strider

> من یه اشتباهی کردم واسه سوال، اصلش اینه


برای از بین رفتن قدر مطلق ها به توان ۲ رسوندی؟ بعد از به توان رسوندن خیلی چیزهاش ساده میشه.
من تو یه موقعیتی هستم که خودم نمیتونم حلش کنم ببینم چی میشه.

پ.ن: ضمنا اگر جای تو بودم تغییر متغیر میدادم بعد به توان میرسوندم. y-2 رو t بگیر.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## N I L O O

> برای از بین رفتن قدر مطلق ها به توان ۲ رسوندی؟ بعد از به توان رسوندن خیلی چیزهاش ساده میشه.
> من تو یه موقعیتی هستم که خودم نمیتونم حلش کنم ببینم چی میشه.
> 
> پ.ن: ضمنا اگر جای تو بودم تغییر متغیر میدادم بعد به توان میرسوندم. y-2 رو t بگیر.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


کارهایی که گفتید رو کردم ولی نتونستم رسم کنم،اگه فرصت کردید بعدا رسمش کنید :Y (694):

----------


## mohammadali

> کارهایی که گفتید رو کردم ولی نتونستم رسم کنم،اگه فرصت کردید بعدا رسمش کنید


اگه بخوام ازین راه برم:
x=+2 va x=-2

----------


## strider

> اگه بخوام ازین راه برم:
> x=+2 va x=-2


آره، برای x دو تا جواب در میاد.
حالا اون دو تا جواب رو بزار تو معادله تا y هم به دست بیاد.

نمودارش بیشتر شبیه دو تا نقطه میشه تا متوازی الاضلاع!  :Yahoo (92):  مگر این که به توان 2 رسوندن اینجا کار اشتباهی باشه.

----------


## mohammadali

> آره، برای x دو تا جواب در میاد.
> حالا اون دو تا جواب رو بزار تو معادله تا y هم به دست بیاد.
> 
> نمودارش بیشتر شبیه دو تا نقطه میشه تا متوازی الاضلاع!  مگر این که به توان 2 رسوندن اینجا کار اشتباهی باشه.


یادمه سال سوم بودم یعضی جاها نمیشد ب توتن 2 زد چون زیر رادیکال منفی میشد ولی اینجا ک رادیکال نیست باید بشه

----------


## strider

> یادمه سال سوم بودم یعضی جاها نمیشد ب توتن 2 زد چون زیر رادیکال منفی میشد ولی اینجا ک رادیکال نیست باید بشه


درسته، و خیلی جاها ریشه اضافی و غیر قابل قبول ایجاد میشه که باید بزاریم تو معادله و چک کنیم، نه اینکه تعداد ریشه ها رو کم کنه! متوازی الاضلاع یعنی بی شمار جواب...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## N I L O O

> درسته، و خیلی جاها ریشه اضافی و غیر قابل قبول ایجاد میشه که باید بزاریم تو معادله و چک کنیم، نه اینکه تعداد ریشه ها رو کم کنه! متوازی الاضلاع یعنی بی شمار جواب...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> یادمه سال سوم بودم یعضی جاها نمیشد ب توتن 2 زد چون زیر رادیکال منفی میشد ولی اینجا ک رادیکال نیست باید بشه


آدرس* (شکل معادله)*  شکل را رسم کرده،شما درست گفته بودید که میشه مربع،چطوری بدست آوردید؟؟(خود کتاب گفته بود این تیپ معادله ها متوازی الاضلاع میشه ولی فکر کنم این مورد خاص مربع در اومد!!) اینطور که حل سایت wolframalpha نوشته توان رسوندن هم درسته،نمیدونم روش سریع حل این تیپ معادله چیه، شما نظری برای حل سریع(کنکوری!!) دارید؟؟؟ممنون از هردوتون :Y (694):

----------


## strider

> آدرس* (شکل معادله)*  شکل را رسم کرده،شما درست گفته بودید که میشه مربع،چطوری بدست آوردید؟؟(خود کتاب گفته بود این تیپ معادله ها متوازی الاضلاع میشه ولی فکر کنم این مورد خاص مربع در اومد!!) اینطور که حل سایت wolframalpha نوشته توان رسوندن هم درسته،نمیدونم روش سریع حل این تیپ معادله چیه، شما نظری برای حل سریع(کنکوری!!) دارید؟؟؟ممنون از هردوتون


به توان رسوندن درسته، این سایت هم همینو نوشته.
بخش Alternate form assuming x and y are real و Integer solutions رو ببینید.

+2 و -2 که به دست میاد، در معادله قرار میدیم که y رو به دست بیاریم.
برای y جواب منحصر به فرد به دست نمیاد و نمودار این شکلی میشه.
من خودم حل نکردم، ولی معلومه اینجا هم کسی x رو در معادله قرار نداده ببینه چی میشه!!

----------


## Alikonkuri

*سلام ، اگه بخواهيم زاويه برحسب راديان مثلا (پي سوم ) رو كه يه ضريب مثل ١٣٩٠ داره رو حساب كنيم بايد چي كار كنيم ؟
مممنون*

----------


## sbr

> *سلام ، اگه بخواهيم زاويه برحسب راديان مثلا (پي سوم ) رو كه يه ضريب مثل ١٣٩٠ داره رو حساب كنيم بايد چي كار كنيم ؟
> مممنون*


*سوالتون واضح نیست اما فک کنم :
خب اگه ضریب یه  زاویه* *(پی سوم)** رادیان 1390 باشه با توجه به دایره مثلثاتی  حساب میشه چون 
هر 6 تا پی سوم میشه میشه 2 پی یه دوره کامل پس ضریب بی تاثیر میشه مثل اینکه بگیم (صفر رادیان برابر 2 پی رادیان) است
و باید 1390 رو بر 6 تقسیم کنیم  که با قیمانده میشه 4 
پس( 1390 پی سوم ) برابر با (4 پی سوم) است*

----------


## vahid96

> *سلام ، اگه بخواهيم زاويه برحسب راديان مثلا (پي سوم ) رو كه يه ضريب مثل ١٣٩٠ داره رو حساب كنيم بايد چي كار كنيم ؟
> مممنون*


اگه سوالتون همونیه که دوست قبلی گفتن ، اینطوری هم میشه گفت :
برای سینوس و کسینوس هر ضریب زوج مخرج در پی رو میشه از صورت کم کرد .
مثلاً 1386 صریب زوج مخرجه در پی پس از صورت کم میکنیم . میشه چهار پی سوم
برای tan و cot هم هر ضریب صحیح پی .
البته این رو خودم میگم شاید غلط باشه

----------


## Alikonkuri

كشلم حل شد ممنون دوستان

----------


## N I L O O

من روشم اینطوریه که عدد 1390 زا بر 3 تقسیم میکنم،میشه 463*3+1=1390 پس درواقع این شکلیه که معادل است ،درسته؟؟

----------


## N I L O O

up

----------


## vahid96

> من روشم اینطوریه که عدد 1390 زا بر 3 تقسیم میکنم،میشه 463*3+1=1390 پس درواقع این شکلیه که معادل است ،درسته؟؟


کاملاً درسته
ولی اگه جای مخرج (3) بر 2 برابر مخرج (6) تقسیم کنی ، باقیمانده رو مستقیم مینویسی ...
به نظر میاد یه مرحله کمتر میشه محاسبات

----------


## strider

> من روشم اینطوریه که عدد 1390 زا بر 3 تقسیم میکنم،میشه 463*3+1=1390 پس درواقع این شکلیه که معادل است ،درسته؟؟


کاملا درسته، روش اصلیش همینه: مضارب 2p رو بکش بیرون

در سایر توابع هم همینه، باید مضارب صحیح دوره تناوب رو کم کنید و باقیمانده رو در تابع قرار بدید.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## N I L O O

> کاملاً درسته
> ولی اگه جای مخرج (3) بر 2 برابر مخرج (6) تقسیم کنی ، باقیمانده رو مستقیم مینویسی ...
> به نظر میاد یه مرحله کمتر میشه محاسبات


استدلال این راه چیه؟؟

----------


## strider

> استدلال این راه چیه؟؟


مستقیما مضارب 2P رو کم میکنی.
اگر تقسیم بر ۳ بشه مضارب P جدا میشن.
تقسیم بر ۶ هم مضارب 2P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vahid96

> استدلال این راه چیه؟؟


دقیقاً همون طوریه که توی پست قبلیتون گفتین.
اما شما 463 پی رو نمیتونین حذف کنین چون مضرب دوره ی تناوب نیست (2پی)
اما اینجا اون عبارت مضرب 2پی میشه و حذف میشه ، میمونه باقیمانده

----------


## Alikonkuri

دوستان چرا بهضي موقع ها تو حل معادلات مثلثاتي مخرج رو مي شه ساده كرد ؟
ممنون

----------


## Alikonkuri

نبوووود  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## N I L O O

> دوستان چرا بهضي موقع ها تو حل معادلات مثلثاتي مخرج رو مي شه ساده كرد ؟
> ممنون


منظوتون چیه دقیقا؟؟یه مثال بذارید

----------


## Alikonkuri

> منظوتون چیه دقیقا؟؟یه مثال بذارید


مثلا بعضي موقع ها cosx رو تو معادله ساده مي كنن .
سوال 92 خارج رو دارين ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## Alikonkuri



----------


## N I L O O

> 


وقتی چند عبارت را میشه از صورت و مخرج ساده کرد که اول دامنه تعریف شده باشه و بعد که فرضا دامنه تعریف شد،میشه حذف کرد،توی این سوال هم به خاطر تانژانت و کتانژانت،سینوس و کسینوس مخالف صفرند و در جواب آخری که بدست میاد،جاهایی که سینوس و کسینوس صفرند در جواب نهایی نیست.

----------


## Alikonkuri

> وقتی چند عبارت را میشه از صورت و مخرج ساده کرد که اول دامنه تعریف شده باشه و بعد که فرضا دامنه تعریف شد،میشه حذف کرد،توی این سوال هم به خاطر تانژانت و کتانژانت،سینوس و کسینوس مخالف صفرند و در جواب آخری که بدست میاد،جاهایی که سینوس و کسینوس صفرند در جواب نهایی نیست.


خيلي ممنون 
فشما مي گيد ،دامنه تعريف شده باشه ، يعني چي ؟
يعني مخرج مساوي صفر نباشه ؟
مي شه يكم بيشتر توضيح بدين ؟
باز هم ممنون

----------


## vahid96

> دوستان چرا بهضي موقع ها تو حل معادلات مثلثاتي مخرج رو مي شه ساده كرد ؟
> ممنون


در همه ی معادلات میشه مخرج رو ساده کرد ! فقط یه گوشه باید بنویسیم : (عبارت مخرج) مخالف (صفر)
هم چنینن در همه ی معادلات میشه از دو طرف یه عبارتو خط زد ، فقط باید بنویسیم : (عبارت خط زده شده)میتواند صفر باشد . یعنی یا این عبارت صفره یا ادامه ی کار .

(همه ی اینا رو فک میکنم درست باشه!)

----------


## Alikonkuri

> در همه ی معادلات میشه مخرج رو ساده کرد ! فقط یه گوشه باید بنویسیم : (عبارت مخرج) مخالف (صفر)
> هم چنینن در همه ی معادلات میشه از دو طرف یه عبارتو خط زد ، فقط باید بنویسیم : (عبارت خط زده شده)میتواند صفر باشد . یعنی یا این عبارت صفره یا ادامه ی کار .
> 
> (همه ی اینا رو فک میکنم!)


اقا دمت گرم
من خيلي مثلثات خوندم ولي اصن اينارو نمي دونستم !!  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## N I L O O

> خيلي ممنون 
> فشما مي گيد ،دامنه تعريف شده باشه ، يعني چي ؟
> يعني مخرج مساوي صفر نباشه ؟
> مي شه يكم بيشتر توضيح بدين ؟
> باز هم ممنون



اصل حل معادله اینه که اول دامنه تعریف بشه یعنی مثلا در تابع نمیتونی  رو حذف کنی قبل از تعیین دامنه،امــــــــا ما مییاییم  به جای تعیین دامنه(که گاهی کار حضرت فیله) حذفیات رو انجام میدیم و معادله و ... را حل میکنیم و بعد جواب های بدست آمده را چک میکنیم و...

کلا هرچی رو که از صورت و مخرج حذف کردی حواست بهش باشه،نکته@*vahid96* هم در ذهن داشته باش،اثبات!!!  قسمت اول حرفشون که میشه همینی که گفتم(تعیین دامنه،ریشه های مخرج رو حذف میکنه از مجموعه جواب و...کلا دامنه یعنی کجا تابع قابل تعریفه دیگه) قسمت دوم هم اینطوریه که همه ی معادله را میاری یه طرف،حالا از عامل مشترک فاکتور میگیری  پس یا عامل مشترک صفره یا اون یکی.

----------


## N I L O O

بچه ها کسی این سوال فوق العاده ساده رو حل میکنه !!! نمیدونم چرا هرچی حل میکنم به جواب درست نمیرسم دی:

1-مجموعه جواب  بدست آورید.

راه من : (نمیدونم کجا را اشتباه میکنم):

از اولی که بدست میاد :

دومی هم میشه :
که بدست میاد :

حالا اشتراکشون میشه :  ولی در گزینه ها نیست؟؟؟!!! اشتباهم کوجاست؟؟؟

----------


## amir khan

دومی رو اشتباه حل می کنی حتما ،چون جوابش x<1/3 میشه .

----------


## N I L O O

> دومی رو اشتباه حل می کنی حتما ،چون جوابش x<1/3 میشه .


منظورتون چیه دقیقا؟؟!!

----------


## a_67

> بچه ها کسی این سوال فوق العاده ساده رو حل میکنه !!! نمیدونم چرا هرچی حل میکنم به جواب درست نمیرسم دی:
> 
> 1-مجموعه جواب  بدست آورید.
> 
> راه من : (نمیدونم کجا را اشتباه میکنم):
> 
> از اولی که بدست میاد :
> 
> دومی هم میشه :
> ...


درود

اولی درسته:



دومی:

و در نهایت جواب میشه:

----------


## N I L O O

> درود
> 
> اولی درسته:
> 
> 
> 
> دومی:
> 
> و در نهایت جواب میشه:


ممنون،بله راهی که شما رفتید درسته اما فکر نمیکنم قسمت دوم من هم اشتباه باشه(البته نمیدونم)،استدلالم اینه وقتی باشه علامت a مهم نیست و میشه به توان 2 رسوند ،رابطه را هم داریم ولی جواب نمیده!!!گیج شدم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## a_67

> ممنون،بله راهی که شما رفتید درسته اما فکر نمیکنم قسمت دوم من هم اشتباه باشه(البته نمیدونم)،استدلالم اینه وقتی باشه علامت a مهم نیست و میشه به توان 2 رسوند ،رابطه را هم داریم ولی جواب نمیده!!!گیج شدم ؟؟؟


درودی دوباره
خب شما بیاین یه کاری بکنین:
جواب  

رو با همون روش توان 2 پیدا کنید.
اگر دقت کرده باشید جواب این نامعادله کل اعداد صحیح هست! به جز 8 و منفی 8.
ولی با اون روش توان 2 جوابهای مابین 8 و منفی 8 رو نادیده میگیرید.
قضیه اینه که در بکار بردن توان 2 برای قدرمطلق باید مواظب بود و دقت کرد. مطمئن ترین روش، استفاده از تعریف قدر مطلق هست تا اون وسط(توان 2 و جذر و ...) تابع قدر مطلق گم نشه...صورت سوال در مورد قدرمطلق هست و این ملاکه.

----------


## hasti-p

سلام بچه ها یه سوال میدونم شاید یکم ساده بنظر باشه ولی خودم زیادازجوابم مطمئن نیستم 
بنظر خودم گزینه 1میشه یک به یک بودن وپوشابودن شونوبررسی کردم خودم،ولی اگه شمانظری مخالف منرو دارید لطفابادلیل جواب بدید مرسی
سوال اینه:*کدام یک ازتوابع زیربردامنه اش معکوس پذیرنیست؟*

----------


## hasti-p

*up*

----------


## mk.meydani

> سلام بچه ها یه سوال میدونم شاید یکم ساده بنظر باشه ولی خودم زیادازجوابم مطمئن نیستم 
> بنظر خودم گزینه 1میشه یک به یک بودن وپوشابودن شونوبررسی کردم خودم،ولی اگه شمانظری مخالف منرو دارید لطفابادلیل جواب بدید مرسی
> سوال اینه:*کدام یک ازتوابع زیربردامنه اش معکوس پذیرنیست؟*


گزینه ی یک
 حسین (edward) در حال پاسخگویی می باشـــــد.  :Yahoo (94):  .
گزینه یک چون نمودار تابع از خطوط افقی (مثلا صفر تا نیم) تشکیل شده پس یک به یک و  در نتیجه معکوس پذیر نیست.

----------

